# having trouble with power to the track



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

I HAVE A 4X8 LAYOUT ITS THE FALLS MILL LAYOUT. TRACK IS LAIDED AND SOLDER THE JOINT TOGETHER WITH FEED WIRES . WHEN I HOOK UP MY MRC TECH II 2400 SERIES I HAVE GOOD POWER AND NO OVERLOADS . GREEN LIGHT IS ON BUT THE TRAIN DOES NOT LIGHT UP OR MOVE . PUT THE POWER SUPPLY ON A TEST TRACK TRAINS RUN GREAT ?
DO I NEED TO RUN A 2 POWER SUPPLY PACK? WHICH I HAVE A RAILPOWER 1300 SREIES IF I NEED TO ? WHAT IS THE CAUES FOR THIS ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT . THANKS


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I assume that you are running DC (not DCC). If you are running DCC, ignore me and listen to those who know about DCC.

First test the power output with a multimeter at 0 power, 100% power and in-between, to be sure that the transformer is putting out the correct voltage. If there is no power at the transformer, get another transformer -- they are not worth repairing.

If you have power at the transformer, then test the power at the track in the same manner (no trains on the track). Test it at several locations around the layout. If there is no power at the track, retrace your wires for a loose connection or a broken wire or a broken solder joint.

You might also have a short in the layout. Many of the Tech IIs have an overload light glows when you have a short. If you has this light, it will tell you if you have a short. If not, you will have to test for a short with a multimeter. Set it on Ohms. Remove all trains and disconnect the transformer. Now test the resistance at multiple points around the layout -- one lead on each rail. All of these readings should indicate infinite resistance (different ohmmeters have different ways of indicating this -- it is the same reading that you get with the two leads not touching anything). If you get some other reading, you have a short. Be sure to check each segment of each turnout for shorts, as well.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As Mtrrr suggests, it sounds like your wires from the
power pack TRACK terminals are not making good
contact with your track. As an old engineer would
say to me when we I asked why we had a power problem, "there is a
lack of continuity in the primary circuit".

If you have a multimeter set it to DC volts and follow
his suggestions. Be sure to set the 'speed' control
to about half way up for the test. Your meter should
show something like 7 volts plus or minus some.
If the reading is Negative, flip the reverse button and
it will change the track polarity and the reading to positive.

If you don't have a multimeter, an ordinary 12 volt
auto bulb would do fine. If it burns dimly you might
run the speed control up to a satisfactory brightness.
It should light at all points of your test. 

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Since your power supply works fine on the test track, it's not the transformer. Test the track and the power bus as noted above.

Also, do you have a reversing loop in your layout (an arrangement in which the train continues forward the whole time but goes through a turnout and ends up on the same piece of track heading in the opposite direction)? Connecting the opposite sides of your layout across the middle will often do that. If you don't have this section electrically isolated, it will cause a short in your track.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I had thought about the reversing loop situation, but Mark posted his track plan on another thread:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=38698

He does not have a reversing loop.

He says his transformer indicates no short (overload). There is a possibility that he does have a short, and the transformer indicator bulb is burned out. But the ohmmeter should verify this. I suspect that the problem is a broken or cracked wire or solder joint. The best way to test for this is to put one lead of the ohmmeter on one of the wires that was attached to the transformer and then touch the other lead to all parts of the CORRESPONDING track rail and to all wiring connections leading to the track. All readings should indicate some low level of resistance -- NOT infinity.

Then repeat the cycle with the other wire and the other side of the track.

P.S. If your multimeter leads do not reach as far as you need to for these tests, attach alligator clips to both ends of a long wire that you can use to extend the reach of one of the leads.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

mark olmstead said:


> DO I NEED TO RUN A 2 POWER SUPPLY PACK? WHICH I HAVE A RAILPOWER 1300 SREIES IF I NEED TO ?


I never addressed this part of the question.

Any Tech II transformer has plenty of power to run any HO train -- even with multiple engines pulling the train.

If you are asking about the versions of the Tech II that have two throttle dials on them, they are for running two SEPARATE trains at the same time -- on two parts of the layout that are NOT connected electronically. If you want to know more about this, ask. But this will not solve your problem.

If you are talking about hooking up two different transformers to the track at the same time -- DON'T. I'm not sure exactly what would happen, but it would NOT be good.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MtRR75 said:


> I had thought about the reversing loop situation, but Mark posted his track plan on another thread:
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=38698
> 
> He does not have a reversing loop.


I thought it odd that neither you or Don mentioned it, since it's an obvious issue. I'm not smart enough to remember all these layouts posted on other threads.

Then again, just remembering my name is a chore on some days!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Because Mark said the loco ran fine on test track it became
obvious that there is a wire not making contact it seems to me.

He should find the problem with the meter or light bulb test.

By the way, you would do well to run a track buss from your
power pack straight up the middle of your layout with drops
from both ovals at the top and bottom. The yards and spurs
will be fed from the mains unless you have power routing
turnouts. Be sure to observe polarity.

Don


----------

